# Want to get into Fly fishing



## Bollocks (Aug 4, 2012)

Ive been fishing all my life but i have never gone fly fishing. I go fishing on flats all the time and i want to try fly fishing for reds. any suggestions on what kind of gear i should get to start out with? thanks.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

There's a lot of different routes to go here, but I will say that you can get started for 200.00 or less. Look at rods and reels or pre-mount combos from echo, redington, tfo and such. I'm not sure who your local dealer for fly gear would be, but we offer a few different starter combos at our store in that range. 

If you want to take a drive over to look at some stuff, I'll have several of my personal setups on hand and we can go outside and throw some different setups


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Everything he said, but add redbone to the list for starter rods. I picked up a 9 wt for $50 a while back, and figured it would make a good back up rod, or a loaner. That dang thing casts like it's on auto pilot. It feels a tad slow (all cheap rods do) but it is a really decent stick. You can pick them up new for 100 or used for about half that.


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

Cris V's offer sounds good to me.....You might even consider a used glass rod in an 8 or 9wt and a China made Pflueger Medalist 1598 for maybe $40 and SA has a couple of flylines that are modestly priced. Just make sure to rinse the outfit well after each outing. This should be done with any rig anyway. There are a lot of old 8wt glass rods out there but you are still looking at over a $100 more than likely. A lot of salty's have been caught on glass. Glass rods tend to be slow but slow can be a good thing and it is more forgiving for a new caster.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

A glass rod forces you to slow down and really feel the load on the rod. I LOVE the feel of a quality glass blank. For distance though, I definitely prefer graphite


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

I would like to add that learning the proper mechanics of the cast is the key to success.....purchase as high quality of a rod as you can afford....I love fly fishing!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Rod and line are key. Dont spend money on the reel. 8wt is right for you. Take the suggestions to get some lessons too. I'd be happy to show you, but my technique (while functional) would cause anyone that knows what they are doing to laugh at me. Probably should not pass that on to anyone no matter how effective


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm not a FFF certified fly instructor but I have been doing it long enough to at least provide some help should anyone want to come throw out by the shop. I usually have rods on hand from 3-16wt. I'm at the shop Wednesday-Saturday


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

Chris V ....that is an outstanding offer. If I lived closer I would surely take advantage of the offer. I have gotten down to the area on occasion. If the opportunity comes up again I will surely take advantage.:notworthy:

I also agree with you on the glass/graphite rods. I have and fish both. I learned on glass well before graphite was available. ...Yes I am a geezer


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

*New Addiction*

If your ready for another addicting habit I have a Reddington Red Fly 7wt that was a replacement for one I broke fighting a big salmon in Northern California. It would be great for reds, blues, bonita, spanish macs or anything along those those lines. I would probably let it go for 70$ with the case. academy has an okuma 7wt large arbor reel for 60$ and you can pick up line and backing of your choice for around 60$ maybe less. consult with locals for what is best for your saltwater needs. I used the previous one to fish salmon and steelhead in rivers 5 days a week before user error and massive overload caused it to break. If you take care of it and do NOT pull a jackass move like I did it will last for years!!! MY new addiction is sharking so I might be up to trading for suitable gear. PM me if your interested. Thanks and good luck UGLY


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I have played a few times... A good instructor is key.

I read that the rod is MUCH more important than the reel.

My FIRST time trying was with a rod I got as a gift. I lived in a Condo on the beach at Perdido Key at the time. I tied on a generic fly and was casting into the surf with NO thought of catching fish. I got to a point where I made too mant false casts, but got some length to my cast (I cheated a little and was "double hauling" without even knowing what I was doing). I NEVER got the fly to lay nicely. It ALWAYS drops, then leaves a 4 foot loop in front and left of the fly. I am left handed if it makes a difference.

Anyway, EVEN with CRAPPY technique, not even expecting a hook up, the FIRST time out on the beach a Ladyfish decided to hook up.

I was SHOCKED!!! I had a blast, but the few times I've tried since I've been skunked badly.

Lessons are REQUIRED I'd say.

Jim


----------



## Bollocks (Aug 4, 2012)

Chris V i would love to take you up on that offer. i can afford decent stuff but i dont want to go blow a lot of money on something i dont know how to do yet. thanks for the suggestions everyone!


----------



## 2flyfish (Mar 12, 2013)

Get the instructions. They will pay off. As far is rod/line/reel goes I'm not sure since we haven't made the move to that area yet. I plan on getting out on the bay or wherever is good when we get there though. I disagree with the reel saying by Jim. You need a good rod and a reel with a substantial drag system when hitting the salty fish. You don't have to break the bank, but you need to make sure that the reel is going to be able to handle the fish you are hoping to catch. That being said, I use a 2wt rod a lot for sunfish and the reel really doesn't matter. I wouldn't go the same route on an 8wt setup though. I'd buy a decent rod and and decent reel. 

Mike


----------



## Bollocks (Aug 4, 2012)

yeah, ive done some research, and by research i mean have spent a couple hours on youtube, but it seems its worth paying a little more to get better quality. im a firm believer in you get what you paid for.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I believe in a compromise between the two. 8wt and under doesn't merit a 600.00 reel, but I wouldn't spend 30.00 on it either. For the money, I think it's impossible to beat the Echo Ion


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

What simple combo would you guys suggest for trout/reds on the flats?

Outside the pass for Spanish and Bonita?

A combo in the middle?

What would be too small? Too big?

Jim


----------



## Bollocks (Aug 4, 2012)

i was looking around and im thinking on the lamson konic 2. any thoughts on it?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Bollocks said:


> i was looking around and im thinking on the lamson konic 2. any thoughts on it?


They are ok reels. I have two Lamsons and I've been happy with them although the drags can be sticky at times


----------



## Bollocks (Aug 4, 2012)

But it should be okay for a beginner, right? My issue is finding a decent rod and not paying an arm and a leg for it.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The setup I usually put on beginners is the Echo Ion 6/7 or 7/9 with an Echo Solo rod. I do this outfit with backing, flyline and a leader for 199.99

There are others that will do similar, but I've had very good luck with Echo products and they stand behind their products


----------

